# driveway slopes towards house



## bseries (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello,

I have attached some pics of my driveway to show what's going on. As you can see it has a pretty good slope towards the house, which obviously isn't good. The house is over 30 years old, so i'm assuming the driveway is roughly the same age. No idea when it started to do this..could have been a year after it was poured for all I know.

Anyway, i'd appreciate some input as to what might be the best way to repair this. Removing/replacing the whole driveway isn't really possible at this point, but i'll still look into it. 

The 2nd pic is a close up and shows how much it has sunk on that side, it originally would have been touching the parging on the foundain wall. 

Right now it's not a huge issue, no water gets in the basement whatsoever. The driveway still has a good slope towards the street, so most of the water makes it's way out.. though there are sometime some shallow pools that stay temporarily against the foundation. 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

bseries4life said:


> As you can see it has a pretty good slope towards the house...
> Right now it's not a huge issue, no water gets in the basement whatsoever... Removing/replacing the whole driveway isn't really possible at this point, but i'll still look into it.


Yeah, eventually you'll HAVE to demo the concrete and fix the underlay gravel and likely some drainage too. 

The sooner the better so start saving up some cash.
In your favor is that 90% of the work involved is purely bull labor with that made easier by using easily rented heavy equipment. Start planning the work and organizing your budget and maybe lining up your healthy strong friends (tell them it's a weekend BBQ event). 

Plan to have a pro concrete team do the actual finishing work.

hth


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

does the basement leak on that side of the house ?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

You could put a curb in to channel the water for now or jack it,but replacement is best for the long haul.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You are probably okay if quickly you pour three gallons of water on that part of the driveway and the shallow pools "overflow" and water almost immediately starts running down to the street.

That means that only a small amount of water actually accumulates there and needs to be absorbed by the ground against your foundation.

And in this situation you can get away with caulking the joint where the driveway and foundation meet, the purpose is to retard (not fully eliminate) the seepage of water going down into the ground there and instead more water runs to the street.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

A concrete curb could work, as long as it was sealed to the driveway for the most part.

You could also look into having it mudjacked, as a professional in the industry should be able to tell you if they can do it next to the foundation or not......


----------

